# 끝나자 본것는, 아니면 죽을아 몇살 것이다



## OBrasilo

Hello, I would need help reading a few sentences from the 1999 Korean movie, "The Ring Virus".
I already know their meaning in English, and I have already managed to some-how read them, I would just like to know, whether I did it wrong, and how I should read them correctly. So, in other words, I need a help on how the sentence actually go in Korean.

Sentence 1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Hangeul: 끝나자 본것는, 아니면 죽을아 몇살 것이다.
Romanized: _Ggeutnaja bongeosneun, animyeon jugeura myeochsar geosida._
Meaning: _Watch until the very end, you will be consumed by the dead._

Thanks in advance for your time and understanding. 


*Moderator's note:
We have a policy about the number of topics per thread, viz. one.
The other questions can be found here:
이것을 본것는, 일 주일후 이니번에 죽는다
살고 싶으신, 이것을 복사해야 본것는 주그안에
Eun-Suh (?)
*


----------



## Suho1004

Again, what you have makes very little sense. Try this instead: 끝까지 보면 귀신에게 잡힐 것이다 ("Watch this to the end and you will be seized (caught) by ghosts.") It's a bit different than when you have for the English, but I never saw the film and am not really sure what "consumed by the dead" means.


----------



## OBrasilo

- Suho1004: Well, I know the Japanese equivalent of the sentence, which is: 終いまで見よ、モウジャに食われるぞ。 (_Shimai made miyo, mouja ni kuwareru zo._), and means _Watch until the end, you will be eaten/devoured/consumed by the dead._ I hope this can help you. In any case, I just need help to read what's in the image.


----------



## microzenith

Hi again 
For this one, I'm not so sure about the first part because the image is rather blurry, 
but I've definitely got the rest.
끝까지 보아라, 아니면 죽음이 덮칠 것이다. 
It matches perfectly to the meaning you have provided...


----------

